# poncho knitted in the round?



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm searching for a pattern for a knitted poncho for an 8-year old girl. All the patterns I find are knit in two pieces and sewn together. Does anyone know whether it's possible to knit a poncho in the round and still get he desired shape? 
I need a fairly simple pattern and want to use a fake fur type yarn at neck and hemline. Any suggestions?


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

boncamp said:


> I'm searching for a pattern for a knitted poncho for an 8-year old girl. All the patterns I find are knit in two pieces and sewn together. Does anyone know whether it's possible to knit a poncho in the round and still get he desired shape?
> I need a fairly simple pattern and want to use a fake fur type yarn at neck and hemline. Any suggestions?


here are a bunch for you to look at I hope you find what you are looking for

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&craft=knitting&query=poncho%20knitted%20in%20the%20round


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

OH my goodness - Yes - this is very doable. Have you done any pattern searches? Lion Brand site has many free patterns, Patternworks, Allfreeknitting. If keyword poncho doesn't give you what you are looking for, try cape, caplet. As to fur trim, just do first 3-4 rows and last 3-4 rows with just fur or held with your other yarn.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Lion Brand may have some also.

http://freeknittingpatterns.lionbrand.com/


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

I've going to hop in here not knowing the answer, will take a guess, think it out, though then wait for the replies.

The poncho patterns I've seen have pointed bottoms......both sides.......perhaps even an arm system. What do you want? Pointed bottoms or just a linear bottom?

Work this top down or bottom up? Will it have any arm things going on or just a slip over the head? Some tings to consider.

With an interchangeable or otherwise set,...no.....I don't think you can get the points in there. Have a flat bottom....

I'm thinking that you could knit in the round, though for the slip on body and ''''''''''leave the points off'''''''' but come back later and pick up the stitches with straight needles where you'd want the bottom points.....or use a circular but just do flat work.......then attach the points to the larger parts......even crochet the points on........

Make sense? Now to find a pattern or adjust an existing one - I have neither.

We'll see what others say, eh? LOL!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~~



boncamp said:


> I'm searching for a pattern for a knitted poncho for an 8-year old girl. All the patterns I find are knit in two pieces and sewn together. Does anyone know whether it's possible to knit a poncho in the round and still get he desired shape?
> I need a fairly simple pattern and want to use a fake fur type yarn at neck and hemline. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I had no pattern for my favourite poncho. This makes a flat shape that allows the wearing of a backpack without binding the arms. I made mine about 25 years ago and still use it.

I cast on an even number of stitches, enough to fit over my head, and joined in the round. 
I placed four markers equidistant, the one at the join being a different colour (so I'd know when to switch from knit to purl). 
I knit garter stitch, which in-the-round means one row knit and one row purl. 
On the knit rows, I increased (yo) just before the marker and again after the first stitch after the marker.
I kept doing that until I ran out of that yarn.

If you want to embellish the edges, why not? Just make sure the fuzzy stuff doesn't irritate the wearer's face. (*I* can't _stand_ fuzzy in my face, not even my own hair!)

If you don't want holes at the increases, twist them closed.

It's your creation. Own it! 

When I made a poncho while in Syria, they didn't understand the word. I had my husband describe it as a blanket with a hole in the middle. Some of my in-laws now sport phochos I made.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Many thanks to everyone who responded. I have done all the known site searches, found some that came close to what I want but nothing really "it."
Donna Rae,I prefer to work top down, no arm slits or joins, not necessarily a pointed bottom, I think maybe a bit rounded.
Jessica Jean, I like your idea and may give it a try, although I'm not great at designing. If I wanted a bit of a rounded dip front and center back, would I just decrease (k2tog) every other row until the shape is right? Would you decrease each side just before/after the markers?
Did yours have a rounded neckline?
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

boncamp said:


> Jessica Jean, I like your idea and may give it a try, although I'm not great at designing. If I wanted a bit of a rounded dip front and center back, would I just decrease (k2tog) every other row until the shape is right? Would you decrease each side just before/after the markers?
> Did yours have a rounded neckline?
> Thanks again for your help.


I suppose that _technically_ the neckline is square. However, since it is knitting and not wood, it rounds to the body's shape. Mine is on the small side; it just fits over my head - without obstructions like eyeglasses, ponytail or big hair-clip.

Were I making it today, I'd start with more stitches, add an eyelet row near the beginning, and thread a cord through the eyelets to snug the neckline up in cooler weather.

I've never tried shaping it. Try on something Barbie sized and see what works for you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Jessica Jean, how exactly would you add an eyelet row? I like the idea but don't really know how to do it. Wish I were as smart as you in designing.
I assume from your schematic that yours falls in points? Do you know how you would do it if you wanted rounded ends? I realize I'm asking a lot of your time and effort and will fully understand if you just say no. I really do appreciate your knowledge and helpfulness.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

boncamp said:


> Jessica Jean, how exactly would you add an eyelet row? I like the idea but don't really know how to do it. Wish I were as smart as you in designing.
> I assume from your schematic that yours falls in points? Do you know how you would do it if you wanted rounded ends? I realize I'm asking a lot of your time and effort and will fully understand if you just say no. I really do appreciate your knowledge and helpfulness.


Eyelet row: *yo, k2tog. Repeat around.

Mine can be worn with the corners hanging down over the wrists and front and back, or squarely - so that the straight edges hang front and back.

If you look on Ravelry, I'm sure there are round poncho patterns available.

I made two of this one last year: http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/creativeknitting/pages/CKNL1809_patt.html
I had to add a crocheted border to the neckline, because it was just too huge. I also added eyelets and a cord.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

yes, you can-- take your pattern that you like, cast on the number of stitches for both pieces, and where it would be a seam, just keep on knitting...just remember you will always be knitting either on the wrong or right side, not both...I woud put markers to keep me oriented, and you might also want to do a couple of rows before actually joining if you are skeptical about twisting it while joining.
Have you knit in the round before? It does get addictive..



boncamp said:


> I'm searching for a pattern for a knitted poncho for an 8-year old girl. All the patterns I find are knit in two pieces and sewn together. Does anyone know whether it's possible to knit a poncho in the round and still get he desired shape?
> I need a fairly simple pattern and want to use a fake fur type yarn at neck and hemline. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

Why can't you just do the row 1 of the front and continue with the row 1 of the back and join the pattern? That is what I do with a poncho pattern I had. Most patterns have an extra stitch on the sided to use as sewing stitches but I just include them and don't bother making a change to the pattern. Hope this helps.


boncamp said:


> Many thanks to everyone who responded. I have done all the known site searches, found some that came close to what I want but nothing really "it."
> Donna Rae,I prefer to work top down, no arm slits or joins, not necessarily a pointed bottom, I think maybe a bit rounded.
> Jessica Jean, I like your idea and may give it a try, although I'm not great at designing. If I wanted a bit of a rounded dip front and center back, would I just decrease (k2tog) every other row until the shape is right? Would you decrease each side just before/after the markers?
> Did yours have a rounded neckline?
> Thanks again for your help.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, knitting in the round with circulars DOES get addictive!!! (and to think, when I started, I wouldn't even try them out. Now I won't use anything else, round or straight knitting)


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

This is my favorite. Where the white trim is around neck and bottom, I used fun fur. I left off the holiday decoration because it was a back to school gift. I have made three of them. One for a 4 yr old and two of them for 8 yr old.
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/popup.php?i=/dadabik/uploads/MMHolidayCapeletteLg.jpg


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I see just the picture popped up. It is called "child's holiday caplette" and it is on pg 9 of the free patterns on Classic Elite Yarns.com (scroll down five patterns)


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

just saw at least two, one was even in fun fur on bernat.com. its even a free pattern.


----------



## dusty414 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi; you could use a neck down sweater pattern, doing the increases for sleeves and body until it is the size and length you want which would make it round on a circular needle.
Basically that is what the sweater looks like until you start dividing for the sleeves. it also makes a nice pattern where the increases are made. Good luck dusty414


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

boncamp said:


> I'm searching for a pattern for a knitted poncho for an 8-year old girl. All the patterns I find are knit in two pieces and sewn together. Does anyone know whether it's possible to knit a poncho in the round and still get he desired shape?
> I need a fairly simple pattern and want to use a fake fur type yarn at neck and hemline. Any suggestions?


Knitting Pure and Simple has a great one that I have used several times with variations! I think they have a website, if nmot got to JimmyBeansWool.com website. They have it and provide great service!
ICE in NJ


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

I know exactly what you are looking for. I've made this poncho for newborns, toddlers, teens and adults by just adjusting the number of stitches at the beginning (the neckline). Since it is worked from the neckline down, you can make it as long as you want. And you don't have to worry if the neck opening is too large - I work a row or two of single crochet around the neck - it looks nicer and lays flatter.

I hope this works http://www.sweaterbabe.com/product_kp14.htm


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

Also, I have made this poncho in all different kinds of yarn. I'm making one now for my daughter's friend and am using worsted weight yarn and size 10 1/2 needles.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I had no pattern for my favourite poncho. This makes a flat shape that allows the wearing of a backpack without binding the arms. I made mine about 25 years ago and still use it.
> 
> I cast on an even number of stitches, enough to fit over my head, and joined in the round.
> I placed four markers equidistant, the one at the join being a different colour (so I'd know when to switch from knit to purl).
> ...


Hi---You always have such great answers for stuff so here is a question for you. Do you know of a pattern for a poncho that has sleeves and a hood. My grandaughter bought one and loves it. and wants me to knit her on in a different colour. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me. Have a great weekend. Norma


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

This is a pretty adult pattern for a feather and fan poncho knit in the round from top down: http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletter.php?story=1038
I'm so glad you asked the question because I'm making ponchos for Christmas for several of my ggchildren. I hadn't thought of lace for any of them, but it's a possibility.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks, Sandy. I think I could probably adapt that pattern to what I want.
You guys are great.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

yes you can!!!..you have recieved excellent ideas...i can't wait to make my next poncho using Jessica Jean's ideas...thank you Jessica!!...You can also start with a small needle and increase needle size every few inches to get a good shape...and then on ravelry.com if you look at squishy love by Amanda Keyes you'll see another option..the pattern is for sale...I fell in love with it on sight and have one on the needles now for a Christmas gift....
julie


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I know I have seen a poncho pattern in the for sale section on ravelry.com for a poncho with sleeves and I think a hood..don't know the name of the pattern....hope this helps..
julie


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Jessica Jean... Love your poncho suggestions! Plan to try them.

This is more of a 'capelet' and made from the bottom up but I have made several of them... adding fun fur or a textured yarn on bottom & neckline... also as decorative stripes near the bottom. Always get compliments when worn.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-ponchette.html?noImages=


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

I have also made a it in a smaller size for my great granddaughter and have made a longer version for myself. I found it fairly easy to adjust even for a comparative novice such as myself...



PatSam said:


> Jessica Jean... Love your poncho suggestions! Plan to try them.
> 
> This is more of a 'capelet' and made from the bottom up but I have made several of them... adding fun fur or a textured yarn on bottom & neckline... also as decorative stripes near the bottom. Always get compliments when worn.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-ponchette.html?noImages=


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for your poncho notes..I will try it soon...are you on ravelry? If so, what is your name there?
julie


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I had no pattern for my favourite poncho. This makes a flat shape that allows the wearing of a backpack without binding the arms. I made mine about 25 years ago and still use it.
> 
> I cast on an even number of stitches, enough to fit over my head, and joined in the round.
> I placed four markers equidistant, the one at the join being a different colour (so I'd know when to switch from knit to purl).
> ...


I've done pretty much the same thing, but only in crochet. I really like the way you made yours with the yarnovers.

With all of the horrible news out of Syria, I sure hope that your in-laws are all right! :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't think I have a pattern for a poncho with hood and sleeves. I wouldn't even call something with sleeves a poncho!

As for a hood, 'borrow' one from a pattern for a hooded sweater or design your own. I've made two hoods on ponchos, both just by picking up stitches where I wanted the hood and working it - with increases/decreases - to the shape I wanted.

So far, so good; the in-laws seem to be too sensible to get involved in the protests and are leading their lives as usual in summer. i.e. women and children out of town up in the mountains at the summer village with the men commuting into the city to work six days a week. Since bread is a necessary item, the family bakery _must_ function.

I haven't many photos up on Ravelry, where my name is JessicaJean.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

THANK GOODNESS! :-D


----------



## Lady Greywolf (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a very simple pattern I think I made up and have been using for many years (I used a top down raglan sweater worked as one piece as the model), it is made on size 10/10.5 circular needles and is worked in the round, using doubled worsted weight yarn.

Last one I made used 6 -16 oz skeins of RH yarn and it fit my 6 yr old neice. There was some leftover yarn but that was made into a matching hat and set of mittens.

Using size 10/10.5 circular/dp needles:

Cast on 72 stitches, join making sure it isn't twisted. work in K1, P1 (k2,p2 depending on preference) ribbing for about 6(8 for adult) inches or desired neckline but always use the 72 sts. (You can also work the 6 inches of ribbing on straight needles along with the first 4-6 inches of the poncho for an open collar adding velcro/zipper/button/buttonhole to close)

Body of poncho
Row 1; k 16, inc 1, k2, inc 1* (continue around ) 4 corners made
Next row: Knit, 


Change to a longer length circular needle when stitches get to be to many, by the time you get 24 inches done you will probably need either 3, 29" needles or one 48 inch needle since there will be so many stitches. Continue these two rows till desired length

Finishing: add fringe or other finishing. you can also add a 4 footish chain woven thru the base of the ribbing and put a pompom on each side.

Changes for smaller /larger sizes just depends on the size circular needle you use and how long you make it. You can also add multiples of 8 if the 72 stitches are too tight for the neckline, and work as above always, inc 1 k2, inc 1 for the corners


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

Did you try Lionbrand yarn web site? I just made my great grand a poncho for Christmas. It is a great pattern.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

boncamp said:


> If I wanted a bit of a rounded dip front and center back, would I just decrease (k2tog) every other row until the shape is right? Would you decrease each side just before/after the markers?


If you don't mind a front without a dip, try searching capelet/capelette. There seems to be a crossover between ponchos, capelets, and "ponchettes."

The most extensive collection of ponchos that I've seen is on Ravelry, as several others have said. A number of them listed have a short, rounded point in the front listed. Lion Brand has a lot of children's ponchos and if you search for knit poncho, maybe you can find one.


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Thanks to all for the input, I need to do a poncho and I got many ideas from this thread, this site is really very helpful


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I just had a consultation with my favorite knitting expert. My question to her was if the front and back of a poncho are the same, can't you just knit them as one? It would make something with seams into something seamless. According to her, it's doable and I think it's exactly what I want to do. I have several cute poncho patterns that I like, but they are done in 2 pieces. To me, this is the perfect solution to not being able to find the perfect pattern written in the round but is otherwise exactly what you want. Hopefully, this might be a solution for anone else who can't find an in the round pattern you like.


----------



## kikipoo (May 22, 2011)

that poncho is adorable, however when I clicked on the info you gave, it only brought up a picture of the holiday cape, not the instructions...do you know how I can get the actual instructions? thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kikipoo said:


> that poncho is adorable, however when I clicked on the info you gave, it only brought up a picture of the holiday cape, not the instructions...do you know how I can get the actual instructions? thanks


actual instructions:

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/pdf/HolidayCapelette.pdf


----------



## dart (Jul 6, 2011)

the pattern I use is to measure out the desired neck size and cast on enuf stitches to measure that much. I work the neckline in knit 1,purl one rib. divide your stitch count by 6-8-10 (dividing by six will give you a narrower poncho , by 8-10 or any larger number will make it fuller.) and put a marker after that number of stitches. you can choose any stitch pattern you like but work an increase before or after each marker. this gives a fairly rounded edge. then i knit or crochet a border for a few rows at the bottom to get rid of any points that may be there. My kids love these.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you Lady Greywolf for your pattern. I've saved it to try soon. :thumbup:


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you for your pattern...i'll try it soon..i love to knit ponchos and this sounds perfect!
julie


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

After reading Jessica-Jean's, Lady Greywolf's and all the other suggestions, I feel like I can make a poncho without benefit of a pattern. Here's hoping. This has been a very enlightening thread that has helped me to understand some things about structure and the effect of increases and decreases on shapes. Kudos to my favorite knitting expert who helped me with a few points I was still having problems understanding.


----------



## chele (May 25, 2011)

Hi...I made a great childs poncho on circular needles from the top down...I used PatternFish "children's poncho" I did pay for the pattern but it has several sizes, 2-4, 6-8, 10-12...it was very easy ...hope this helps...


----------



## NYknitwit (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a pattern for a child's poncho done in the round. I made it for my nieces daughter when she was 8 and she loved it. It's from Knitting Pure & Simple. It has a hood that's optional.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fiber trends has a wonderful poncho that is knit in the round from the hem up with a lovely patterned trim and buttoned collar that matches the trim. It is in a woman's size and calls for heavy worsted weight yarn..If you cut it back to DK weight and dropped the needle size size down this should fit a child.

Fiber Trends has their own website. Great patterns with very clear instructions. Most of their patterns can be purchased as downloads..instant gratification!


----------



## Emmasmom (May 18, 2011)

There is a pattern in Knitter's magazine, Winter 2004 issue, for a mother and daughter poncho. It is round at the bottom, not pointed. Very easy, on 10.5 needles. If you don't have access to the magazine I could try to scan it and email it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a gentle reminder that if the magazine is available from the publisher, scanning the pattern and sending it can be a copyright violation.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Emmasmom, I did a search for knitters magazine but came up empty. Do you know if they have a website or a place where I might find back issues? 
Thanks.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Their home site it knitting universe.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

here's a starting point I found by 'googling ' Knitter's magazine...
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/store/items/?category_id=13

Hope it is helpful... PatSam


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

here's a starting point I found by 'googling ' Knitter's magazine...
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/store/items/?category_id=13

Hope it is helpful... PatSam



boncamp said:


> Emmasmom, I did a search for knitters magazine but came up empty. Do you know if they have a website or a place where I might find back issues?
> Thanks.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

and here's the Winter 2004 issue which luckily appears to be avaible: http://www.knittinguniverse.com/store/items/view/68/K77_Winter_2004/


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Fiber trends has a wonderful poncho that is knit in the round from the hem up with a lovely patterned trim and buttoned collar that matches the trim. It is in a woman's size and calls for heavy worsted weight yarn..If you cut it back to DK weight and dropped the needle size size down this should fit a child.
> Fiber Trends has their own website. Great patterns with very clear instructions. Most of their patterns can be purchased as downloads..instant gratification!


I think you posed a photo of your poncho some months ago. If you can find the thread where you posted it, why don't you post the link so everyone can see it. It is a very nice poncho.

Just found it. I hope you don't' mind my posting it here but it's such a nice ponch that I'm sure everyone would enjoy seeing it. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4130-1.html

Fiber Trends has many nice patterns and all of the ones I've seen are easy to follow. http://www.fibertrends.com/category/3411/Patterns
This poncho pattern is a little different but I just bought one because I liked it too much to pass it by. I first saw it on Ravelry. It comes in a baby size also (a separate pattern). http://www.fibertrends.com/product/0/CH43/_/CH43___Valerie_-_Poncho_in_worsted_weight


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks. I have ordered the magazine.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> This is a pretty adult pattern for a feather and fan poncho knit in the round from top down: http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletter.php?story=1038
> I'm so glad you asked the question because I'm making ponchos for Christmas for several of my ggchildren. I hadn't thought of lace for any of them, but it's a possibility.


This one is lovely!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> MaryE. said:
> 
> 
> > This is a pretty adult pattern for a feather and fan poncho knit in the round from top down: http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletter.php?story=1038
> ...


Yes, it is! :-D

I've made it twice - once in a heavy cotton-like yarn and again in a light-weight yarn. My only problem with it is the neckline; it's just too, too huge! I ended up crocheting a few rounds around the top to keep it from falling off my generous shoulders. 
On the second one, I off-set the feather and fan body from the increases of the yoke, and I liked it better that way.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I've made it twice - once in a heavy cotton-like yarn and again in a light-weight yarn. My only problem with it is the neckline; it's just too, too huge! I ended up crocheting a few rounds around the top to keep it from falling off my generous shoulders. 
On the second one, I off-set the feather and fan body from the increases of the yoke, and I liked it better that way.[/quote]

Jessica-Jean,
I would like to make this poncho for myself. I do not have generous shoulders. Would it work to use a smaller needle on the neckline and gradually work up to the recommended size?
Thanks in advance. I'm a novice and need lots of help, lol!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Jessica-Jean,
> I would like to make this poncho for myself. I do not have generous shoulders. Would it work to use a smaller needle on the neckline and gradually work up to the recommended size?
> Thanks in advance. I'm a novice and need lots of help, lol!


I thought of that, but didn't do it. I kept hoping it would come out small enough to fit. I _trusted_ the pattern as written - *twice*. More fool I!

It's up to you how you start it.

I was making the largest version. Maybe beginning with fewer stitches and increasing quickly would work. I considered that, but didn't want to bother with the math; I just opted to take up the excess by crocheting around the neckline. Besides, I didn't care that the whole weight of the poncho hung from a single cast-on row. I feel it's more secure with a few crocheted rounds. I put an eyelet row in the crocheted rows and made a cord, too.

Beginning on a smaller needle never entered my thinking. That might work, too! 

Happy trial and error!! :-D


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I should probably do it the way you did. It will give me a reason to learn to crochet. Thanks for your help Jessica-Jean.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> I should probably do it the way you did. It will give me a reason to learn to crochet. Thanks for your help Jessica-Jean.


120 stitches is an awful lot for any 'neckline'. I'm guessing the designer never knit it in the bigger size, just multiplied the feather and fan pattern to fit around a larger body and increased the cast-on accordingly. That does NOT work! Especially not in the worsted weight cotton yarn the pattern calls for.

Have fun!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've made it twice - once in a heavy cotton-like yarn and again in a light-weight yarn. My only problem with it is the neckline; it's just too, too huge! I ended up crocheting a few rounds around the top to keep it from falling off my generous shoulders.
> On the second one, I off-set the feather and fan body from the increases of the yoke, and I liked it better that way.


I'm glad you posted your comments. I would have blindly followed the pattern as written, also in the largest size. I am planning to make it in a fingering weight yarn so I'll try using smaller needles for the neck and hopefully, that will take care of the problem. I think I'll try on the cast on row before I join it. I would hate to go to all that work and have it not fit. That would be a real bummer. 
There is a gorgeous pattern for an F & F poncho that is very similar to this but has an even wider neckline. The F & F pattern is continued at the neck edge and uses graduated needle sizes to make part of the incerease in size from top to botton. I liked this pattern better because the neck appears to have a better fit and now you have told me that isn't so. Seems that sometimes you just can't win. http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/KnittingPureandSimple/WomensPatternsDescription.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=4433


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> I'm glad you posted your comments. I would have blindly followed the pattern as written, also in the largest size. I am planning to make it in a fingering weight yarn so I'll try using smaller needles for the neck and hopefully, that will take care of the problem. I think I'll try on the cast on row before I join it. I would hate to go to all that work and have it not fit. That would be a real bummer.
> There is a gorgeous pattern for an F & F poncho that is very similar to this but has an even wider neckline. The F & F pattern is continued at the neck edge and uses graduated needle sizes to make part of the incerease in size from top to botton. I liked this pattern better because the neck appears to have a better fit and now you have told me that isn't so. Seems that sometimes you just can't win. http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/KnittingPureandSimple/WomensPatternsDescription.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=4433


That's hardly a 'neck'line! I'm appalled that they charge $5.50 for a nothing pattern! All they did was knit feather and fan in the round; there isn't even an attempt at a yoke! Anyone with a stitch dictionary could do as much. Pfagh!

It you do the one I did and do it in fingering weight yarn, it may just work. The pattern is (supposedly) written for worsted weight cotton yarn; that's a far cry from any fiber in fingering weight. I would suggest you cast on, knit a few (5 or so) rows and then try it on. I did _not_ try on either of mine. I was just too trusting!  The joy of working top-down is the ability to try on in progress. Sometimes my own idiocy comes back to bite me! :-D


----------



## elnick (Mar 31, 2012)

try pickles.com they have a free pattern called cool cape, I also think its on Ravlery. I have been looking at to make for my grandaughter  let me know how you make out
elnick


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

elnick said:


> try pickles.com they have a free pattern called cool cape, I also think its on Ravlery. I have been looking at to make for my grandaughter let me know how you make out
> elnick


pickles.com = info about pickles

The pattern for Cool Cape is on: http://www.pickles.no/cool_cape
My only objection to it is that it's worked from the bottom UP!


----------



## 114279 (Apr 20, 2014)

Not so sure it was knitted in the round but liked the idea that I can wear it in 2 different ways. I will check the site. Thanks


----------



## 114279 (Apr 20, 2014)

Not so sure it was knitted in the round but liked the idea that I can wear it in 2 different ways. I will check the site. Thanks


----------

